# Carboline vs PPG vs S. Williams vs Tnemec



## IPCSpecialists

I'd like to hear your preferences on the industrial side (Water/Wastewater, Architectural, Flooring, Chemical resistance, Secondary Containment, etc.) of why you use one or the other. Or if say one is spec'd you either go with it or submit an alternate. Would like to hear praise AND horror stories, customer satisfaction, ease of application and durability (notice I listed those in alphabetical order as not to spotlight one over the other :thumbup1.. GO!


----------



## journeymanPainter

I had to use Tnemec when I was a 2nd year apprentice. That stuff is SO FRIGGIN' finicky. Had to palm sand bare concrete block, and in between coats. Had a gallon of it smoke up on my dad and I too. The acrylic stuff is pretty good. Just finished spraying the deck of a pool with acrylic epoxy a couple months ago. Hardly any smell, and zero issues. Not sure where we got it from though

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## IPCSpecialists

Was that series 113 or 114 that you used on the deck? How is it holding up to sunlight?


----------



## journeymanPainter

By deck I mean Q-Deck(ceiling), and structural steel. I don't know where my bosses got it from. Cane in Ann unmarked delivery truck, and we wanted to get that stuff on asap(only had 3 weeks to get a massive pool done)

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## mudbone

Sweet Carboline!


----------



## IPCSpecialists

journeymanPainter said:


> By deck I mean Q-Deck(ceiling), and structural steel. I don't know where my bosses got it from. Cane in Ann unmarked delivery truck, and we wanted to get that stuff on asap(only had 3 weeks to get a massive pool done)


Gotcha! :thumbup:


----------



## painter213

They all have good products. Some products are pretty much the same by all major makers. Heck, some have been owned by the others at one point. In my book, there is no favorites or on product does all. I mean do you only have one tool in your tool box? I don't think so! Paint/Coatings is the same way. As a true professional painter you have to learn your craft and learn about all coatings. There uses and limitations. I'm on a fairly large structural fab job now and the shop is using PPG/Ameron. Amercoat 68HS primer, Amerlock2 mid-coat and Amercoat 450H finish. I'm performing the NACE inspections and the biggest thing that I've seen the shop have to get used to is the higher solids materials. You have to have higher pressure pumps for higher solids coatings. They finally brought in a couple of 68:1 pumps because the 30:1 pumps of yesteryear just wasn't able to properly atomize the coatings. I'm used to plural pumps and high solids coatings. We use heat and pressure to reduce viscosity all the time. If your going to play on the big field, then you need to be able to adapt. So to answer your question, there really is no answer, because in the end it is all up to the experience of the painter to be able to use the coating or coatings the he or she is given.


----------

